# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  How long should I wait for frozen food to thaw?

## flipper

So I bought Hikari Frozen Cubes to feed my African Dwarf Frog. I chip off a piece and put it in room temperature water. I've been waiting about ten minutes for the food to warm up. Should I wait longer? Thanks!

----------


## Carlos

Water should be dechlorinated and room temp.  Can feed them as soon as worms loose themselves and you can pick individual soft worms with tweezers or turkey baster.

----------

